# Advanced MCACC...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm checking out the advanced MCACC and I think I would really enjoy all this adjustability!!! Here's my questions:

1. Which one: Pioneer Elite VSX-30 or the VSX-1021, are these really the same???
Sound quality and performance is key here, and even though the power is less with the Elite i'm thinking its in a different league in comparrison and would outperform the 1021. Am I thinking correctly?

2. Which one: Yamaha YPAO or Advanced MCACC? 
My thoughts are this, as good as YPAO may be the advanced features of the advanced MCACC would outperform, am I thinking correctly?

3. Where is a great source for Elite products much like accessoriesforless.com thing? Is there somewhere really affordable?

Pioneer patrons please convince me to move from Yamaha to one of these 2 receivers.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Brian,
I am not sure of a great place for Pioneer, but do believe Newegg sells them and has great prices. I still think Audyssey is the best preforming Room EQ out there. Especially Audyssey Pro which uses a Professional Microphone and Measures from 32 Points in your Room.

Where Audyssey excels is that it is a Full Range EQ whereas YPAO and MCACC both stop around 60 hz last I read about them. With the Subwoofer being the Channel that often most benefits from EQ, I really think Audyssey is something special.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I can always count on your straight forward answer, which I do appreciate and expect!!! I fully agree about Audyssey and a huge fan of it. What gets me is amazon sells the Elite for around $350 new and with all the available advanced tweaking options that's what really has me thinking. I love my YPAO but access to all those options and features cannot be touched at that amazon price point. I can just see myself looking past some Pioneer functions and focusing on the ability to shape. I do like the PC programs to view reverb response graphs and the 3D modeling.

My b-day (41) is coming up in June and i'm thinking of treating myself : ) 

I'm really thinking its the access that has me on the hook and not so much the receiver itself but the price to play. I can honestly see myself adjusting and measuring for hours and hours. Heaven...:T


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

You'll be happy once you figure out all the in and outs. I have no experience with audyssey and my experience with YPAO is from a long time ago.

But my experiance with MCACC has been _once_ you figure it out, its terrific. You will have to make sure your speakers are set accordingly. With a sub woofer, make them all small and I don't care if you have monsters. I had a set of Klipschorns and Klipsch even suggested making them small. I do have a nice SVS sub.

Also you might want to invest in a Radio Shack sound meter. Somehow the MCACC doesn't set horns quite right with regard to sound level. Its a good idea to always check this anyway I feel.

Good luck.
Dave


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

But speaking of the Pioneer MCACC setup, I do have an issue where it sets my Klipsch La Scala's at -10 (lowest volume setting) while setting the rest is set about right. I have to correct with my radio shack meter but I can't help but wonder what it is about horns and MCACC?

Wonder if Audysse would suffer from this?

But otherwise, once you get it setup, its great.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Never tried the audysse, but had an older Pioneer with MCACC, yuck. The new advanced MCACC is fantastic! So much more options than before. I took out my tape mesure and checked the speaker distance it had set, and WOW it was within an inch on every speaker. Once you get used to it you can tweek all day, you may want to right all your settings down before you start though  I to do notice that it sets the tweets a bit high, not a problem with the 9 band EQ for each channel. Also you can bump up the X-curve to tame the highs. Im loving it...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hagar1 said:


> You'll be happy once you figure out all the in and outs. I have no experience with audyssey and my experience with YPAO is from a long time ago.
> 
> But my experiance with MCACC has been _once_ you figure it out, its terrific. You will have to make sure your speakers are set accordingly. With a sub woofer, make them all small and I don't care if you have monsters. I had a set of Klipschorns and Klipsch even suggested making them small. I do have a nice SVS sub.
> 
> ...


Dave,
I could not possibly agree more about the importance of an SPL Meter when using Auto Speaker EQ's. Audyssey has never come remotely close to the 75db per Channel Standard the dozens of times I have preformed it. It always measures too low with the Surrounds being set so low that I have to switch the Level on the Meter just to get a preliminary reading. Had the same experience with MCACC when I owned a Pioneer VSX-49txi as well. An SPL Meter is an essential Tool in my opinion for any true HT lover.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

